# SCDSL - Club Changes?



## timbuck (Jun 25, 2019)

I took a look at the SCDSL "Club Directory" which looks like it has been updated for the upcoming fall season.  Nothing about flights appears to be published yet.
http://scdslsoccer.com/club-directory
I noticed a few changes.  What else has changed?


DMCV Sharks looks like they no longer have teams in SCDSL.  They had 7 teams last year.  Are they ECNL and Presidio only now?
Pateadores now has a "South County" chapter.  They used to list RSM/LH  and Mission Viejo as separate groups.
GPS OC is gone.
 LA Surf  has 3 chapters:   Pomona, Covina and San Marino are listed on the SCDSL site.  On the LA Surf website, they also list Hollywood, Pasadena and Sherman Oaks as "Coming Soon"  https://lasurfsoccer.com/
 LA Galaxy OC  now lists "LA Galaxy Orange Couny - West".  I believe these are the FC Premier teams.
It will be interesting to see when the flights get released.  Lots of ECNL2 and DPL teams seem to have formed.


----------



## jrcaesar (Jun 25, 2019)

The LA Premier teams (Hollywood, etc.) are in Coast for 2019 as LA Surf - https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/clubs?YEAR=2019&SEASON=fall&CLUB=528


----------



## jpeter (Jun 25, 2019)

New club: Inter SoCal FC

San Diego Surf no longer listed I guess their Dozen or so teams playing elsewhere for 19-20,'?

Strikers North added a bunch of teams maybe a shift from some of the other affliates?

Overall are the the number of teams in  SCDSL down compared to 18-19? Seems like that might be the case?  looks like a Orange county regional league with some LA county teams sprinkled around.

Is there Discovery for boys any longer ? Girls are the only ones currently listed for Discovery.


----------



## Venantsyo (Jun 25, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Strikers North added a bunch of teams maybe a shift from some of the other...


I counted 55 teams, where do they all train??


----------



## timbuck (Jun 25, 2019)

jpeter said:


> New club: Inter SoCal FC
> 
> San Diego Surf no longer listed I guess their Dozen or so teams playing elsewhere for 19-20,'?
> 
> ...


Where did "Inter SoCal" come from?  Looks like they are mostly boys.
Their website says they have fields at Lake Forest Sports Park and Newhart Elementary in Orange County.  And Serrano Middle School in Montclair.  And Sierra Canyon in Chatsworth.

With regard to "Discovery"  -- I see that some teams have "Discovery" listed in their name.  Is it official that this is a division again this year? and do teams know for sure if that's where they will be playing?  Any other SCDSL changes?


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 25, 2019)

Venantsyo said:


> I counted 55 teams, where do they all train??


We practice at EL Dorado High School on both turf and grass field. There’s also a few fields in La Habrá. 

  They also have the amazing looking fields from a few middle schools in the area.  The fields are so nice that one of them is even slanted with plenty of potholes.     Lol.


----------



## Toch (Jun 26, 2019)

A


SoccerFan4Life said:


> We practice at EL Dorado High School on both turf and grass field. There’s also a few fields in La Habrá.
> 
> They also have the amazing looking fields from a few middle schools in the area.  The fields are so nice that one of them is even slanted with plenty of potholes.     Lol.


What a hater


----------



## Speed (Jun 26, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Where did "Inter SoCal" come from?  Looks like they are mostly boys.
> Their website says they have fields at Lake Forest Sports Park and Newhart Elementary in Orange County.  And Serrano Middle School in Montclair.  And Sierra Canyon in Chatsworth.
> 
> With regard to "Discovery"  -- I see that some teams have "Discovery" listed in their name.  Is it official that this is a division again this year? and do teams know for sure if that's where they will be playing?  Any other SCDSL changes?


My understanding for OC is that this group was the GPS OC


----------



## JackZ (Jun 27, 2019)

And Michael Quigley resurfaces under Steel United. Steel United? -> https://www.steelsportsfoundation.org/steelunited


----------



## HappyBeast (Jun 27, 2019)

What happened to Sand and Surf 06 girls teams? Did they move to Strikers SB? I see Sand and Surf jumped on the band wagon and are calling teams Elite now.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 30, 2019)

HappyBeast said:


> What happened to Sand and Surf 06 girls teams? Did they move to Strikers SB? I see Sand and Surf jumped on the band wagon and are calling teams Elite now.


I know one of the G’06 Coach’s moved to Beach. Pretty sure most of the girls moved with him.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jun 30, 2019)

JackZ said:


> And Michael Quigley resurfaces under Steel United. Steel United? -> https://www.steelsportsfoundation.org/steelunited


They split from LAGSB in January.


----------



## Torros (Jul 1, 2019)

If parents are smart they will follow a coach regardless of the club. That is if the coach is a good coach and fit for their kid.


----------



## NumberTen (Jul 6, 2019)

Discovery is confirmed and will be played at Silverlakes, email also stated that their would be promotion and relegation with the champions Flt 1 group.


----------



## Speed (Jul 6, 2019)

I would think promotion and relegation would be for discovery?


----------



## Toch (Jul 7, 2019)

So in other words that will be the premier league... so why don’t they change their name to competitive soccer league (CSL)


----------



## NumberTen (Jul 7, 2019)

Speed said:


> I would think promotion and relegation would be for discovery?


That's right, I meant between the discovery and champions division.


----------

